# Just finished my NREMT. Stopped me at 70 questions



## Wittywhit (Jan 21, 2015)

I think I failed because it was extremely hard.

What if I got everything wrong and they stopped me because they knew it wasn't possible for me to pass after 70 questions


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 21, 2015)

If it was incredibly hard chances are you probably passed. When I took the test it was extremely hard too and stopped me at 70ish questions and I passed. Just check later to see if you passed. The test seems to be designed to make you incredibly anxious after you finish.


----------



## Wittywhit (Jan 21, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> If it was incredibly hard chances are you probably passed. When I took the test it was extremely hard too and stopped me at 70ish questions and I passed. Just check later to see if you passed. The test seems to be designed to make you incredibly anxious after you finish.




I just checked like 5 minutes ago and nothing lol. I'm impatient. Finished the test at 3:05 pm. 
How can I tell if I passed or not?


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 21, 2015)

It can take up to a day. Check tomorrow


----------



## Wittywhit (Jan 21, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> It can take up to a day. Check tomorrow


I honesty don't know how to occupy myself >_<. Guess I'll watch anime. I don't want to see anything related to Emt besides my test result lol


----------



## Wittywhit (Jan 22, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> It can take up to a day. Check tomorrow


Just checked this morning, still nothing. I hope I didn't fail. Where do I check?


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 22, 2015)

Login to NREMT site if you see a cert number then you passed. It can take 24hrs from when you took the exam.


----------



## Wittywhit (Jan 22, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> Login to NREMT site if you see a cert number then you passed. It can take 24hrs from when you took the exam.


I passed!!!


----------



## MkVity (Jan 22, 2015)

Wittywhit said:


> I passed!!!



Well done @Wittywhit


----------



## Wittywhit (Jan 22, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Well done @Wittywhit


I studied like crazy!!! Honestly, I didn't think it was too hard because my questioned seemed like the same difficulty and they were random. I was only asked about 3 OBGYN questions too. Some of the questions were very basic questions .


----------



## Amelia (Jan 22, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 22, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 22, 2015)

Congratulations @Wittywhit!


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 23, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------

